# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Những món bánh hấp dẫn khi du lịch Đà Lạt - ẩm thực Đà Lạt

## thietht

Đà Lạt mùa mưa, ngày buồn dài đằng đẵng, ngồi sát bên nhau hít nức mũi hương vị ngạt ngào trong làn khói bốc nghi ngút của các hàng, quán ăn, thấy ấm sực khi áp tay vào tô canh nóng hay thở ra khói sau mỗi lần cay xé lưỡi. Để rồi bất chợt ngỡ ngàng, từ lúc nào không còn thấy Đà Lạt lạnh nữa, mà ấm nồng lắm tình người hòa quện vào từng món ngon xứ núi. 

Nếu một lần đến du lịch Đà Lạt, bạn đừng quên thưởng thức những món bánh hấp dẫn này:

*Bánh tráng trứng nướng mỡ hành*



Đà Lạt có nhiều món bánh hấp dẫn.

  Đây là một món ăn có xuất xứ từ miền Trung, được du nhập vào Đà Lạt và chỉ một thời gian ngắn sau đã trở thành một món ngon được người Đà Lạt yêu thích. Giữa tiết trời lành lạnh, được ngồi túm tụm cùng bạn bè, vừa tha hồ trò chuyện, vừa nhấm nháp món bánh tráng trứng mỡ hành nướng nóng giòn, cay cay thì không còn gì tuyệt bằng.

  Qui trình chế biến món ăn này cũng rất kỳ công. Đầu tiên, bánh tráng sẽ được nướng sơ qua trên bếp than hồng, sau đó là quét thêm một lớp mỡ hành, ruốc hay thịt xào. Khi bánh tráng bắt đầu nở giòn, người bán sẽ quét thêm một lớp trứng gà hoặc trứng cút, rồi chờ đến khi bánh và trứng chín đều, người làm bánh sẽ nhanh tay gập đôi hay cuộn chiếc bánh lại và thế là chiếc bánh được ra lò. Món này phải ăn nóng và ăn với tương ớt thì “ngon phải biết”.



Bánh tráng trứng nướng mỡ hành nóng giòn, cay cay ăn với tương ớt thì “ngon phải biết”.
  Nếu không muốn ăn bánh giòn, bạn có thể yêu cầu món bánh tráng trứng nướng mỡ hành dẻo (với tương ớt được cho trực tiếp vào công đoạn nướng), ăn dai dai cũng rất ngon. Bạn có thể ăn món này ở quanh bờ Hồ Xuân Hương và các con đường Vạn Kiếp, Bùi Thị Xuân và quanh khu chợ đêm Đà Lạt.

*Bánh căn*

  Sẽ có rất nhiều bạn tưởng nhầm đây là bánh khọt (Vũng Tầu) vì cũng là loại bánh làm bằng bột gạo pha vào nước rồi đổ vào khuôn. Nhưng màu vàng của bánh căn là do trứng còn bánh khọt là do nghệ. Người bán hàng sẽ hỏi thực khách ăn nhân trứng cút hay trứng gà, ăn loại nào thì cô sẽ cho trứng vào ngay khi vừa cho nước bột. 

  Khi ăn, món bánh này sẽ ăn cùng nước mắm pha. Bát nước mắm không đơn thuần chỉ có nước mắm mà còn có mỡ hành béo ngậy cùng thịt xá xíu  (thịt viên). Khi bánh vừa ra lò, được để ở một đĩa riêng, chỉ cần gắp 1 cặp bánh còn nóng hổi bỏ vào chén nước mắm là có thể “chén” ngay rồi. Bánh căn giá rẻ lại no lâu nên đây là món ăn sáng được ưa thích ở trên Đà Lạt. 



Bánh căn giá rẻ lại no lâu nên là món ăn sáng được ưa thích ở Đà Lạt. 
  Đây là loại bánh rất phổ biến ở Đà Lạt. Món này có thể tìm thấy ở mọi ngõ ngách Đà Lạt nhưng ngon và nổi tiếng nhất phải kể đến các quán nằm trên đường Tăng Bạt Hổ.

*Bánh canh*

  Bánh canh ở Đà Lạt có phần bánh dai màu đục, nước thì hơi sền sệt , màu nước hơi đỏ lại rất thơm. Tô bánh canh đúng chuẩn gồm có thịt, thêm một miếng giò to đùng bên cạnh mấy miếng chả cá dai dai bùi bùi.. Những ngày lạnh ăn bánh canh, người ta thường cho thêm vài lát ớt nữa thì không gì tuyệt bằng. 

  Quán đông khách nhất là quán Xuân An ở phố Nhà chung. Không chỉ bán bánh canh mà còn cả bún bò huế ngon không kém. Bún bò ở đây do chủ là người Huế chính gốc nấu. Thậm chí còn có nói vui về quán: “Chưa đến Xuân An là chưa tới Đà Lạt”.



Bánh canh có phần bánh dai màu đục, 
nước thì hơi sền sệt , màu nước hơi đỏ lại rất thơm. 
*Chả bắp* 

  Nếu là một người thích ăn vặt và “ghiền” các món chiên nóng thì chả bắp sẽ là món ăn làm bạn căng bụng. Một cuốn chả bắp chiên thường bao gồm bắp non quết nhuyễn, hành tím băm, nêm thêm gia vị, tiêu xay, rối cuộn trong một lớp bánh tráng mỏng, sau đó được chiên giòn. Món này còn đặc biệt ngon ở chỗ là được ăn kèm với nước chấm là tương đậu phụng béo béo, có thịt xay rất vừa miệng, chính loại nước chấm độc đáo này đã tạo nên sự hấp dẫn của món chả bắp.



Món chả bắp làm thực khách căng bụng mà vẫn thòm thèm.
  Ở Đà Lạt vẫn còn rất nhiều món ngon nữa. Chỉ nghe tả không thôi thì chưa đủ, hãy thử  một lần đến Đà Lạt thưởng thức những món bánh này, bạn sẽ thấy nó ngon đến dường nào.




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt* - *Teambuilding ket hop tham quan thanh pho đa lat*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Lat* - *tour du lich Da Lat*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lat* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------

